# Shark Teeth



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi everyone - haven't been on in a little while as been moving house! Pebbles has settled in great, she now poops and pees outside (we now have a secure garden which she loves!) So all is going great except......

My boyfriend was playing with her and she was on her back and he noticed that her front top teeth looked strange and when he opened her mouth to get a better look, he saw that she had a 2 rows of front teeth!! The front row are slightly wobbly but this isn't right is it???? She doesn't seem in any pain or discomfort as she eats her treats sand food find which are dry. 

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

how old is she? - if shes a under about 6 months they are probably her baby teeth that havent fallen out yet your vet might advise they remove them if they dont fall out on their own although very often they come out by themselves


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

How old is she? It's fairly common for vets to pull the baby teeth that didn't fall out on their own when the pup is anesthetized for spaying at 6 months. Boop had two upper canines pulled at the time.

ETA - great minds thinking alike, Chloe?

ETA2 - Lydz, it took a while, but I just 'got' your thread title. Clever.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Chico had the same problem with one baby tooth that was laying at a very odd angle. The vet removed it with a bit of extra care so the permanent tooth root wouldn't be disturbed. They see this all the time so it's not a big deal to them.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

She is 5 months now - we have just noticed the 'new' back row of teeth so they must be fairly recent. So you think i should just wait and see if they fall out? And if they dont ask the vet to remove them when we get her spayed?



Pauline Leland said:


> ETA2 - Lydz, it took a while, but I just 'got' your thread title. Clever.


Hehe - my boyfirend has been calling her the pararna! (sp?)


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

retained baby teeth is extreemly common in the breed, ive never yet met a chihuahua who didnt need at least 1 retained baby tooth pulling, its common for the breed and as long as its not causing any discomfort, nothing that needs to be worried about


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

When we first adopted Bella, she was almost 1-year old. She had 2 baby teeth that did not fall out, and were crowding out her adult teeth. My vet pulled out the 2 baby teeth when Bella was under general anesthesia for her spay surgery.


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Neeko has at least 2 baby teeth still in while all the rest seem to have fallen out and his adult teeth are all coming in. My vet said that many small breed dogs retain baby teeth, even if they eat dry food and chew toys all day. Like everyone else said, my vet says they are easily removed during the neuter.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Rainbow had the sme problem. We never ha hers pulled and they finally fell out with no damage to the permanent teeth.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Bu had his single retained tooth pulled at time of spay and Ernie didn't have any.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone thats made me feel a lot less worried - i will just keep an eye on them and hope they fall out


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Lydz* said:


> Hi everyone - haven't been on in a little while as been moving house! Pebbles has settled in great, she now poops and pees outside (we now have a secure garden which she loves!)


Nice to have you back Lydz!  

Were you in a flat in your old place? Where did you train Pebbles to toilet before you had access to a garden?

P.S. Can we have more piccies of Pebbles please!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Malachi had one, It was actually dangling for WEEKS, i finally grabbed a tissue and pulled , came right out . He looked at me like .."what did u just do?!" lol Didn't hurt him though. Priya had a few that were pirana like, and we gave her bully sticks and she worked them out after a few weeks. But if they aren't out by the time she gets spayed I'd have them pulled. Better than being put under 2x.


----------

